
U.S. class action lawsuit against Apple over Meltdown and Spectre flaws - okket
https://9to5mac.com/2018/01/22/spectre-meltdown-apple-lawsuit/
======
Jeremy1026
This is such a cash grab. Can someone tell me how Apple is the one responsible
for the flaw in Intel's hardware? Why isn't Microsoft, Dell, Acer, Toshiba,
Sony, etc. also being sued for these security flaws? The reason: because suing
Apple is good publicity for the lawyers.

